

Show HN: Swift Resources - melling
http://www.h4labs.com/dev/ios/swift.html

======
niutech
You forgot to add: [http://swiftlang.eu](http://swiftlang.eu)

------
melling
I recently added filters so you can search for articles published in the "Last
7 days", or for all articles with "Metal" in the subject or tag, for example.

[http://www.h4labs.com/dev/ios/swift.html?q=&age=7](http://www.h4labs.com/dev/ios/swift.html?q=&age=7)

[http://www.h4labs.com/dev/ios/swift.html?q=metal](http://www.h4labs.com/dev/ios/swift.html?q=metal)

You can filter by a site too:
[http://www.h4labs.com/dev/ios/swift.html?q=raywenderlich](http://www.h4labs.com/dev/ios/swift.html?q=raywenderlich)

I don't have dates on all the articles and the tagging is all manual.

This "weekend project" is written in Go and deployed on AppEngine. Next I need
to figure out how to use Google's datastore.

